# ّFallen Eagles / Iranian Pilots Killed in Action during Iran-Iraq War



## ARTESH (Oct 11, 2017)

1- Afshin-Azar, Gholam-Hossein, Sargord (Maj.),





​Name in Native:

سرگرد خلبان شهید غلامحسین افشین آذر

Date and Place of Birth: 22 January 1948, Tehran, Tehran Provine, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, 5 km East of Musol, Iraq.

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: Iraqi AAA.

Last Rank Achieved: Sargord (Major).

Last Responsibility: Commanding Officer, 23rd Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2017)

Great thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Oct 13, 2017)

Long time ago, but nobody should be killed in less than a war, and all who fight should be honored for their bravery. 

AAA is hard to dodge since you can't see it. I hope he is honored in Iran. Brave pilots are worth honor. Iran is not an ally today, but their fighting people are no less worthy than anyone else's. However you say "Godspeed" in Iran, I hope he got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2017)

GregP said:


> Long time ago, but nobody should be killed in less than a war, and all who fight should be honored for their bravery.
> 
> AAA is hard to dodge since you can't see it. I hope he is honored in Iran. Brave pilots are worth honor. Iran is not an ally today, but their fighting people are no less worthy than anyone else's. However you say "Godspeed" in Iran, I hope he got it.



thank you.

To be honest, *NO*. IRGC and Basij are well honored. it has many reasons. it needs another topic.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 15, 2017)

The IRIAF had lost 9 other pilots and 7 planes on same day.

Total losses have raised to 27 with losses From 25/05/1358 (16 August 1979).

F-5 Pilots:

1- Djahanshahloo, Morad-ali

2- Nazerian, Mansour

3- Orouji, Gholam-Hossein

4- Yousef, Toraj

5- Hojati, Seyyed Mohamad

F-4 Pilots: 

1- Eshgi Poor, Khodabakhsh

2- Eslami nia, Abbas

3- Din Mohammadi, Massihollah

4- Raminfar, Ghaffar

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 24, 2017)

11- NoParast Haqiqi, Parviz

12- Harouni, Bijan

13- Movahhed, Qolam-Reza

14- Dejpasand, Naser

15- Mohammadi, Ali yar

16- KhoshNiyyat, Qolam-Ali

17- Zarif Khadem, Mohammad Kazem

18- Mohammadi Nokhandaan, Masoud

19- Qolamrezayee, Fathali (Qolamreza)

20- Kadkhodayee Alyaderani, Hassan

21- Mulla Ali Akbari, Alireza

22- Bashiri Moosavi, Seyyed Ali Akbar

23- Karami, Mohammad Reza

24- Karam, Mohammad Reza

25- Moqimi, Hoseyn

26- YazdanDoost Hamedani, Hoseyn

27- Rahmatian Masooleh, Firooz

28- As'adi Yeysaghee, Amrollah

29- Jafari Chenarani, Azizollah

30- Roozi Talab, Mohammad Hoseyn

31- Shoqi, Homayoun

32- Azizi Moqaddam, Javad

33- Amiri Darbaan, Masoud

34- Saz-Abadi Barjloo, Mohammad

35- Jafari, Khosro

36- Sheerinee Ataroodi, Jafar

37- Sepehr, Changiz

38- Bahraam, Hoseyn

39- Daryaniaan Tabrizi, Alireza

40- Khosro Poor, Qolam-Reza

41- Noori Bahaadori, Seyyed Hesamoddin

42- Ranjbaraan, Qolam-Reza

43- Mansouri, Jahaan-Bakhsh

44- Barbari, Asadollah

45- Del-Hamed, Ebrahim

46- Haji, Mohammad

47- Kianjoo, Qodratollah

48- Vakili Zahir, Mohammad

49- Mortezaee FarazHandi, Mostafa

50- Qadiri Moqaddam Niazi, Hooshang

51- Masoomi, Seyyed Abolqasem

52- Saqiri, Mostafa

53- Mir, Mohammad

54- Ranjbar Tareh iee, Ali

55- Nadimi, Dariush

56- Rostamian, Alireza

57- Khojasteh Nikoo, Qolam-Ali

58- Hassani, Seyyed Ebrahim

59- Eqbali Dogaheh, Seyyed Ali

60- Haatami Gazani, Seyyed Abdolhoseyn

61- Mahd-Yar, Abolfazl

62- Shaadmaan Bakht, Mahmood

63- Asil Adab, Nasrollah

64- Farzin, Mohammad Ali

65- Fazilat, Hamid

66- Djedi Ardebili, Ghaffour

67- Sadri Nowshaad, Asqar

68- Zabihi Atrakaleh, Parviz

69- Mohammadi, Asadollah

70- Kiyan-Ara Tabrizi, Hooshang

71- Akbari Samani, Nematollah

72- Tabatabayee Soltani, Seyyed Shahaaboddin

73- Kambakhsh Ziyaee, Mohammad

74- Hoseyni, Seyyed Mohammad Taqi

75- Omid-Bakhsh, Ebrahim

76- Khosh-Been (Bin?), Yunos

77- Zanjani, Amir

78- Abolhasani Darunkelaiee, Abolhasan

79- Sharifi, Ebrahim

80- Moftakharee, Hasan

81- Roosta, Mohammad-Kazem

82- Aqaiee, Nosratollah

83- Malaaek Sefat, Ali Asqar

84- Ramezani, Ahmad

85- Yazdan-Panaah, Mahmood

86- Qohestaani, Mohammad Hasan

87- Kopal, AbdolReza

88- Damirian, Jalal

89- Nadi, Hoseyn

90- Mansour Qoreishi, Mohammad Taqi

91- Ekhbari, Khosro

92- Bakhtyari, Mohammad

93- Mozaffari, Jamal

94- Naari Qomi, Hoseyn

95- Daaraabi Soofiani, Mohammad Hoseyn

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

2- DJahaanShaahloo, Morad-Ali, Sarvaan (Capt.)




​Name in Native:

سروان خلبان شهید مرادعلی جهانشاهلو

Date and Place of Birth: 25 September 1950, Arak, Markazi Provine, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, 15 km South of Musol, Iraq.

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: Air Combat. Shot down by R-13 M "AA-2 Atoll" Missile.

Last Rank Achieved: Sarvaan (Capt.).

Last Responsibility: ---

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

3- Nazerian, Mansour, Sotvan Dovvom (2Lt.)




​Name in Native:

ستوان دوم خلبان شهید منصور ناظریان 

Date and Place of Birth: 24 May 1955, Vank, Isfahan, Isfahan Provine, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, Over Dezful Air Base.

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: Friendly Fire. 

Last Rank Achieved: Sotvan Dovvom (2Lt.).

Last Responsibility: ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

4- Orouji, Gholam-Hossein, Sarvaan (Capt.)




​Name in Native:

سروان خلبان (مفقودالجسد) شهید غلامحسین عروجی

Date and Place of Birth: 19 March 1950, Malayer, Lorestan Provine, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, Over Naseria Air Base, Iraq

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: Air Combat. Shot down by R-13 M "AA-2 Atoll" Missile.

Last Rank Achieved: Sarvaan (Capt.).

Last Responsibility: ---

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 28, 2017)

5- Yousef, Toraj, Sarvaan (Capt.)





Name in Native:

سروان خلبان شهید تورج یوسف

Date and Place of Birth: 03 November 1949, Tehran, Tehran Provine, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, Over Naseria Air Base, Iraq

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: Friendly Fire. Over Dezful Air Base.

Last Rank Achieved: Sarvaan (Capt.).

Last Responsibility: ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 3, 2017)

6- Hojjati, Seyyed Mohammad, Sotvan Yekom (1Lt.)




​Name in Native:

ستوان یکم خلبان شهید سید محمد حجتی

Date and Place of Birth: 06 March 1954, Shiraz, Fars Province, Iran.

Date and Place of Loss: 23 September 1980, Over Kirkuk Refinery, Iraq

Plane: F-5 E Tiger II.

Cause of Loss: S A M 2 missile

Last Rank Achieved: Sotvan Yekom (1Lt.).

Last Responsibility: ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 5, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> four fifths of the Iranian air force had been trained in the US and when the Islamic Revolution descended they were all "suspect" ... many chose exile, some were jailed, some were executed ... and a few were resurrected when the air force needed them ... like Soviet aircraft designers under Stalin in WW1.



Dear Michael,

I quoeted your post here.



> some were jailed



I can Name from list above:

19- Qolamrezayee, Fathali (Qolamreza)

26- YazdanDoost Hamedani, Hoseyn

29- Jafari Chenarani, Azizollah

36- Sheerinee Ataroodi, Jafar

37- Sepehr, Changiz

47- Kianjoo, Qodratollah

61- Mahd-Yar, Abolfazl

70- Kiyan-Ara Tabrizi, Hooshang

87- Kopal, AbdolReza

add names: 

Abolfazl AsadZadeh

Seyed Abolmajd Ahmadi Oloon Abadi 

and so many other ...


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2017)

96- Joudaki, Reza

97- Zoghi Moqaddam, Rahim

98- Nader-Nia, Nader

99- Baazargaan, Ebrahim

100- Davoodi, Poolad

101- Mohammadi Azad, Mansour

102- Babaiee, Abbas

103- Bastann, Hasan

104- Asad-Zadeh, Abolfazl

105- Balazadeh, Mohammad

106- Tavakkoli, Ebrahim

107- Alavi, Mohammad

108- Saqiri, Hamid

109- Taleb Hosseini, Mir-Emad

110- ?, Seyyed Mohammad Taqi

111- Hashemian Karbekandi, Asqar

112- Azadian Haremi, Shir-Ali

113- Ekradi, Davood

114- Shokooh-Nia, Mohammad

115- Peirovani, Yadollah

116- Engheta', Jahangir

117- Taleb-Mehr, Hasan

118- Emami, Fariborz

119- Hesari, Behzad

120- Alikhah, Fereidoon

121- Hekmati, Homayoun

122- Karimi, Siroos

123- Dallal-Khosh, Ebrahim

124- Khosravi, Ali

125- Zartaabi, Mohammad

126- Sakhayee, Yazdan

127- Fateh-Nejad, Asqar

128- Rezayee, Abdollah

129- Faraaz, Ataollah

130- Zolfaghari, Fereidoon

131- Nowroozi, Mohammad Reza

132- Salar Sedigh, Mansour

133- Esmailee, Mohammad Ali

134- Del-Hamed, Hasan

135- Eftekhari, Reza

136- Mardani, Jafar

137- Mahdavi Damavandi, Seyyed Mohammad Mahdi

138- Al -e Agha, Seyyed Mohammad Hashem

139- Beik Mohammadi, Birjand

140- Azarfar, Mohammad Reza

141- Soleimaani, Ali Mohammad

142- Beh-Nia, Ali Asqar

143- Taheri, Jahanbakhsh

144- Ghaffouri, Mokhtar

145- Mostashari, Mehrzad

146- Asadi, Mohammad Kazem

147- Hagh-Shenas, Mohammad

148- Farahmandfar, Asadollah

149- Ahmadi Oloon Abadi, Seyed Abolmajd

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

*150- Dowraan, Abbas 

دوران، عباس 

151- Hadi Moqaddam, Saeed 

هادی مقدم، سعید 

152- Dabaghian, Alireza 

دباغیان، علیرضا 

153- Moradgholi, Amir 

مراد قلی، امیر 

154- Saber-Motlagh, Ali Asqar 

صابر مطلق، علی اصغر 

155- Naqdi, Samad 

نقدی، صمد 

156- Salemi, Mahdi 

سالمی، مهدی 

157- Khadem Garaayeli, Hosseyn 

خادم گرایلی، حسین 

158- Tayefeh Fazel Khalkhali, Amir Hasan 

طایفه فاضل خلخالی، امیر حسن 

159- Heidarian, Ali 

حیدریان، علی 

160- Mazaheri, Ahmad 

مظاهری، احمد 

161- Nedaie, Davood 

ندائی، داوود 

162- Dana, Davood 

دانا، داوود 

163- Yunesi-Zadeh, Mahdi 

یونسی زاده، مهدی 

164- Yavari, Dariush 

یاوری، داریوش 

165- Baradarn Qavami, Seyed Abdollah 

برادران قوامی، سید عبدالله 

166- Raf'at Nia, Ahmad 

رفعتی نیا، احمد 

167- Makki Nejad, Seyed Hamid 

مکی نژاد، سید حمید 

168- Foruzandeh, Seyed Hoseyn 

فروزنده، سید حسین 

169- Teimoori Jouzani, Fariborz 

تیموری جوزانی، فریبرز 

170- Asadi, Qader 

اسدی، قادر 

171- ZafarMand, Javad 

ظفرمند، جواد 

172- Moini, Ali 

معینی، علی 

173- Mohammadi, Nowrooz 

محمدی، نوروز

174- Ya'qubi, Mohammad Kazem 

یعقوبی، محمد کاظم

Corection:

Pilot Babak GOHARI, Was not Killed in Action During War.

He was Killed in Action of C-130 on 15 Azar 1384.
*


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 8, 2018)

Updated:

175- Valiollah Bozorgi

176- Baqer Baqerzadeh


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 12, 2018)

*Corection:

Pilot Babak GOHARI, Was not Killed in Action During War.

He was Killed in Action of C-130 on 15 Azar 1384.*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jan 18, 2018)

We had several Irani pilot trainees in my 1970 pilot training class. When I find my book I will have to compare with this. Is there a list of Irani victories?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2018)

davparlr said:


> We had several Irani pilot trainees in my 1970 pilot training class. When I find my book I will have to compare with this. Is there a list of Irani victories?


nice to meet you, sir.

Yes, but for some reason, it is not shown in public.

Do you remember any name of Iranian pilots?

Or have some photo?


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2018)

Date: 4 Mehr 1359

Place: Um al Khosh, Iraq

Plane: RF - 4 E Photophantom

Crew: Maj. Naser Arkaan Abadi / Lt. Hasan Vaziri

Mission: Photography flight.

Their plane was detected by Iraqi radars, Intercepted and shot by An Iraqi Mig 21, flown by Lt. Zia al Hamd.

[Source: Iraqi Air Force After Action Reports]

Major Arkaan Abadi was Killed in His plane, Lieutenant Vaziri, Ejected and Became Prisoner of war.

This was 1st Iranian R plane shot.
According to Air Force Archives, we have lost 6 R planes.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2018)

What are those dates in western dates, Artesh? 4 mer 1359?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2018)

Marcel said:


> What are those dates in western dates, Artesh? 4 mer 1359?


5th day of war,

27 September 1980.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jan 20, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> nice to meet you, sir.
> 
> Yes, but for some reason, it is not shown in public.
> 
> ...


----------



## davparlr (Jan 20, 2018)

I found my book, but alas, my memory failed me. The Irani pilots were in the class ahead of me and I have no access to their pixs or names. We had two Norwegians and an Afghani in our class. The Afghani took three classes to graduate.

I have been to Tehran. Back in the Shah days we crew rested there prior to heading south to Saudi Arabia and Africa. I think we stayed at the Hilton downtown. I remember going to the Bazaar. I think I bought a brass pot, which I still have. I remember an unusual four ADF approach there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

davparlr said:


> I have been to Tehran. Back in the Shah days we crew rested there prior to heading south to Saudi Arabia and Africa. I think we stayed at the Hilton downtown. I remember going to the Bazaar. I think I bought a brass pot, which I still have. I remember an unusual four ADF approach there.



Good old days ...

Sometimes I really wish that 1979 uprising was defeated.

The only positive thing after 1979, was that we stopped 2nd Qadessiah. What Saddam called Iran Iraq war.

Hotel Hilton is now called "Esteqlal" Hotel. It's one if best hotels available in Iran, nowadays ...

A long way from there to bazaar ...

You can send a photo to my photo topic of that pot.

Sorry, but I don't know what does Adf mean.

And have you learnt Persian language?
Or remember any word?


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 30, 2018)

AbdolShahi, Qolam-Hossein, Sarvaan (Capt.)







Born: 1 Shahrivar 1328 (23 Aug 1949) - Qom
KIA: 25 Farvardin 1360 (14 Apr 1981) - 15 Km NW of Bandar -e Pohl, Bushehr

Plane: F-14 Tomcat


----------



## davparlr (Jan 31, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Good old days ...
> 
> Sometimes I really wish that 1979 uprising was defeated.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I don't remember the trip from the hotel to the bazaar being that long. Maybe I was mistaken about the hotel, it was a long time ago. Sorry for not stating what ADF stood for. ADF is automatic direction finding. It points to a radio station. Just tune into your local AM station and it will point to it. It is old technology which doesn't correct for wind. You kinda fly a looping course to the station as the wind blows you in some direction. Modern nav aids such as very high frequency omni-directional ranging, VOR, allows you to fly straight to the station in spite of winds. Of course we were long before GPS. Sorry, no Persian language, all aircraft communications are standardized as English.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 1, 2018)

davparlr said:


> Hmmm, I don't remember the trip from the hotel to the bazaar being that long. Maybe I was mistaken about the hotel, it was a long time ago. Sorry for not stating what ADF stood for. ADF is automatic direction finding. It points to a radio station. Just tune into your local AM station and it will point to it. It is old technology which doesn't correct for wind. You kinda fly a looping course to the station as the wind blows you in some direction. Modern nav aids such as very high frequency omni-directional ranging, VOR, allows you to fly straight to the station in spite of winds. Of course we were long before GPS. Sorry, no Persian language, all aircraft communications are standardized as English.


Thank you.
Yes, I know Communications are in English!
I remember when i was in Western Border, we sometimes had foreigners on Guard frequency! or sometimes listening to their Radios! (Mostly music or news)
If we were enough lucky, we might see foreigners along Border line at meeting points or passages... 
Other times, we seen Iraqi Border Guards and Speaking in Arabic! and listening to Kuwaiti or Iraqi Radios!

على أي حال، أتمنى أن تصبح بلادنا أصدقاء مرة أخرى ...
Anyway, I wish our countries become friends again... 
Különben is, szeretném, ha országaink ismét barátokká válnának ...

Good days!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

2Lt. Amir Zanjani

DoB: 1956

KIA: 20 Nov. 1980 - Soleymanieh, Iraq


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

Maj. Qolamreza Khosrow-Pour

DoB: 1949

KIA: 6 Oct. 1980 - SM - Iraq.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

Capt. Seyyed Mohammad Taqi Hosseini

DoB: 1952

KIA: 18 Nov. 1980 - Um -ol Khosh, Iraq


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

Col. Birjand Beik Mohammadi

DoB: 1326

KIA: 27 May 1987 - Schalamcheh, Khuzestan, Iran


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

Capt. Shir-Ali Azadian Haremi

DoB: 1955

KIA: 6 Oct. 1981 - SM - Iraq


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

1Lt. Seyyed Abolqasem Ma'soomi

DoB: 1952

KIA: 11 Oct. 1980


----------



## Interested party (Mar 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> 96- Joudaki, Reza
> 
> 97- Zoghi Moqaddam, Rahim
> 
> ...



I am interested in finding out about one particular Iranian pilot that was killed in the Iran/Iraq war. I believe I saw his name listed but I need more information to verify. Would you help me in this questions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

Interested party said:


> I am interested in finding out about one particular Iranian pilot that was killed in the Iran/Iraq war. I believe I saw his name listed but I need more information to verify. Would you help me in this questions?


Hi.

Ofcource, I'll help you.
What is his name?


----------



## Interested party (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you for your quick reply! I am looking for Khosrow Akhbari or I saw a Khosrow Ekhbari that was listed as killed on 2/4/81. I know he was born in Tehran, in 1954, an only son with 2 sisters I believe and his father was a banker. He was in the United States in 1976 to 1977 being trained as a fighter pilot. That is pretty much all the information I know.
Thank you for any help you can give me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

Interested party said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! I am looking for Khosrow Akhbari or I saw a Khosrow Ekhbari that was listed as killed on 2/4/81. I know he was born in Tehran, in 1954, an only son with 2 sisters I believe and his father was a banker. He was in the United States in 1976 to 1977 being trained as a fighter pilot. That is pretty much all the information I know.
> Thank you for any help you can give me.


Yes, 1Lt. Ekhbari was killed on that day.
He was an F-4 E WSO, and Pilot was Capt. Mansour Qoreishi, Mohammad Taqi.
Their plane had hit ground near Bandar -e Emam!

Any more info needed?


----------



## Interested party (Mar 23, 2018)

So the difference between the two spellings isn't indicating 2 different people? When I knew him I understood his last name to be spelled with an A. What other information can you get? Did he leave behind a wife and any children? When he went back to Iran there was no contact from him and it was many years later that I found out he died. I guess I am trying to fill in the last few years of his life. I understand if you don't have that information but I thought I would ask. 
Again thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

Interested party said:


> So the difference between the two spellings isn't indicating 2 different people? When I knew him I understood his last name to be spelled with an A. What other information can you get? Did he leave behind a wife and any children? When he went back to Iran there was no contact from him and it was many years later that I found out he died. I guess I am trying to fill in the last few years of his life. I understand if you don't have that information but I thought I would ask.
> Again thank you.


I can ask from other Pilots!
If you have any Questions, Right them here,
I'll ask and tell you.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 7, 2018)

Sargord Asad Vesali Sardrudi,

Sotvan Yekom Mohammad Reza Mihandoost Farahani

According to Reports, An F-4 D Phantom II plane, flown by them, had not returned from Laser-guided bombing mission since 18/Bahman/1365 (7 Feb. 1987).


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2018)

davparlr said:


> We had several Irani pilot trainees in my 1970 pilot training class. When I find my book I will have to compare with this. Is there a list of Irani victories?


Sir, have you found any names ?


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2019)

Interested party said:


> So the difference between the two spellings isn't indicating 2 different people? When I knew him I understood his last name to be spelled with an A. What other information can you get? Did he leave behind a wife and any children? When he went back to Iran there was no contact from him and it was many years later that I found out he died. I guess I am trying to fill in the last few years of his life. I understand if you don't have that information but I thought I would ask.
> Again thank you.


Greetings again Sir,

I have asked and they told me: both names are one Person, and yes, correct spelling Is Akhbari. Sadly, about his marriage, I found nothing. 

These types of errors are common to old topics, they used Google Translator instead of a trained translator.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2019)

Back to main object ... unfortunately, this list is not yet completed and I find more names and detailes, everyday ... since last time, i found 11 other names ...

As a remembrance, i would post one of them.





First and Last Name: Sayyah-Pour, Hossein

Name in Native: حسین سیاح پور

Rank: Captain

Branch of Service: Iranian Air Force, C 130 H Hercules Pilot

DoB: ? - ?

Killed in Action on November 2, 1986 at Zahedan.

Iranian Air Force C 130 Crash, caused death of all crew.

Unfortunately, I couldn't find names of Other personnel.


----------

